# Extracting songs from iPod to computer



## ro0kie

I was wondering if there was a program or a way to extract all the songs from your iPod to your computer. I want to reformat my computer but I dont want to go through the hassle of burning all my songs. Also if you extract mp3s from your iPod to your computer, does it effeect the sound quality in any way?


----------



## DCIScouts

Sorry if this comes off as flippant, but why don't you just use iTunes?


----------



## ro0kie

Its okay nobody likes to help out noobies anyways. I guess you obviously dont own an iPod, but you cant use iTunes to transfer music from your iPod to your PC.


----------



## robina_80

yeah mate its easy all you do hook up your ipod to your computer open up my computer click on tools button click down to folder option click view tab and it says hidden files and folders click show hidden files and folders then open your ipod in my computer and go music or search for mp3 tracks in the files and folders and copy them all DONT cut otherwise if it goes wrong your fcuked


----------



## DCIScouts

The only way that you wouldn't be able to get songs off of your iPod on to your PC is if the iPod was formatted as a Mac device through iTunes.  I actually own an iPod and have done this on multiple occasions.  Either my or robina_80's suggestion should work fine to transfer the files.  Again, I apologize if that comment was demeaning in any way...


----------



## aifans007

ou can use an ipod to computer transfer program to help. I personally use Cucusoft iPhone/iTouch/iPod to Computer Transfer. It helps me to transfer my songs/videos/photos from ipod to computer directly and safety.It works well for me,you can give it a try.

Hope it helps.
You can use http://www.yahoo.com to search more.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Rofl @ the Cucusoft dude. lmao

MOD ALERT. Advert spammer...


----------



## PHATSPEED7x

Weird


----------

